# X box Media Extender & Norton Firewall



## delikopek (Nov 9, 2009)

I have and X Box 360, I use windows 7 as the operating system, I use a netgear router DG 834PN, I use Norton 2010 internet security.

Xbox 360 has most recent update
I have most recent firmware for DG 834PN

The Extender does not connect to the PC when trying to initiate the link through media centre. It states that the problem is either with the network or Norton Firewall.

I have turned off the Firewall and Intrusion Prevention for Norton but this still does not allow access. (I have checked that there is only one firewall in operation - Norton controls the Windows Firewall)

I updated router firmware but no joy.

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

delikopek said:


> I have and X Box 360, I use windows 7 as the operating system, I use a netgear router DG 834PN, I use Norton 2010 internet security.
> 
> Xbox 360 has most recent update
> I have most recent firmware for DG 834PN
> ...



Hi delikopek,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

The Norton Firewall is a separate Firewall and it does not "control" the Windows Firewall. You can only have 1 Firewall enabled or you will run into conflicts. The first step I would suggest that you take is to check your router configuration to make sure that it is not blocking the Xbox from connecting to your network. 

After you have checked the settings on your router's Firewall, follow the steps below to properly remove Norton Internet Security 2010 from your system so that we can see if your installation may have been corrupted, etc. 

1. Click on the following link to download the Norton Removal Tool:

Norton Removal Tool and Instructions

2. After you run the tool, please restart your computer. Log in to Windows again and run the removal tool again. Restart your computer after it is finished running the second time as well.

3. Now that Norton Internet Security 2010 has been removed from your system, please try connecting your Xbox to your network. 

Please try this out and let me know the outcome. 

Thank you,
Mike


----------

